# 1966 GTOn Wheels



## FuelFlopper (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 66 GTO with a 2' spindle drop and disc brakes. I would like to know which size wheel I could put on the front and rear. I would prefer 17" wheels but my main concern is what type of offset and backspacing I should get to avoid tire rub. Also what size tires should I get. Help please!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

if you do not get a reply here you should ask this question over at Pro-Touring.com in the wheel and tire section- you should get a very technical answer, there are a lot of people with good information- also include if you are running stock or aftermarket control arms,shocks,springs etc the more info you provide the better they can answer you


----------



## old66tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

Try Jon at Driverz inc. He is a good guy. Pro Touring and lateral G are good sites


----------

